# ABERDEEN TEST OF GERMAN WW2 GUNS



## bn88 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does any body have the aberdeen penetration data for the ww2 german tank and anti tank guns that were tested after the war? Especially on the 88mm L/71 and the 128mm pak44.


----------



## Mobius (Sep 3, 2012)

There were a few tests of the 88mm/L71 against selected armor plates at different angles but no penetration tables seem to have been made. It seems to be to compare it to the T-33 projectile. Other German guns were tested and table results can be found in 'German Tank and Ant-tank' by Hoffschmidt and Iantum. Note US test ranges are always given in yards.


----------



## Mr.No one (Sep 7, 2012)

From an older thread:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/wwii-tank-gun-specifications-22607.html?daysprune=-1

Séan


----------



## Mobius (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, but that is not Aberdeen data, it is not even real test results data. It is from Bird and Livingston's book on WW2 Ballistics. It is calculated values that uses some Aberdeen data as a guide. One way to tell if it's WW2 Aberdeen data is it has ranges given in yards.


----------



## Mr.No one (Sep 8, 2012)

Those tests were made AFTER the war,and uses METERS as range indicator.


----------



## Mobius (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr.No one said:


> Those tests were made AFTER the war,and uses METERS as range indicator.


Yes they were made after the war, but real Aberdeen test results look like this:






[Edit]Actually, the data in that link for the 122mm/L43 D-25T seems to be derived from actual Aberdeen test data. The document date is 1972 and the test was 'protection' (not penetration) for the 122mm/L46 A-19 with a muzzle vel. of 803 m/s. It looks like the data was reduced a bit to go with a muzzle vel. of 792 m/s (2600 f/s).


----------

